# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  راه اندازی Reporting Services در شیرپوینت 2010

## amin1softco

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
در این مقاله قصد دارم نحوه راه اندازی سرویس گزارش گیری یا همان Reporting Service  را خدمت شما ارائه دهم .
در  ابتدا ما تنظیمات لازم در سرور دیتابیس را انجام خواهیم داد و سپس تنظیمات  نهایی را در مرکز مدیریت شیرپوینت برای ارتباط با این سرویس انجام خواهیم  داد .
*تنظیمات سرور دیتابیس*

اگر در هنگام نصب SQL Server  ویژگی Reporting Service  را فعال کرده اید میتوانید به مرحله بعد بروید در غیر اینصورت اولین مرحله نصب این سرویس میباشد ، فایل اجرایی نصب SQL Server 2008  را اجرا کرده و پس از گذراندن مراحل اولیه در صفحه Feature Selection  گزینهReporting Services  را فعال کنید و ادامه مراحل را طی کنید تا این سرویس نصب شود :


​
پس از نصب این سرویس ، Reporting Services Configuration Manager  را باز کنید :
به قسمت Web Services Url  بروید و بر روی URLs  کلیک کنید تا از صحت عملکرد وب سرویس مطمئن شوید :
پس از انجام مراحل بالا شما میتوانید به سرور شیرپوینت رفته و این سرویس را برای استفاده پیکربندی کنید .

​*تنظیمات سرور شیرپوینت*
وارد سرور شیرپوینت شده و به مرکز مدیریت بروید ، به قسمت General Application Settings  رفته و بر روی Reporting Service Integration کلیک کنید :
*نکته : اگر این گزینه در تنظیمات شما وجود ندارد* *Add-in* * زیر را دریافت و بر روی سرور شیرپوینت خود نصب کنید :*
SQL Server® 2008 R2 Reporting Services Add-in for Microsoft SharePoint® Technologies 2010در صفحه بعد آدرس سرور دیتابیس و مشخصات ارتباط با آن را وارد نمایید تا مراحل یکپارچه سازی این سرویس با سرور شیرپوینت انجام شود :
 

اگر همه چیز با موفقیت انجام شود شما صفحه همانند صفحه زیر را مشاهده خواهید کرد :
نکته  : اگر قسمت فعال سازی این ویژگی در سایت ها و مجموعه سایت ها با خطا مواجه  شد شما میتوانید این کار را به صورت دستی انجام دهید .

*نمایش گزارشات در صفحات شیرپوینت*
پس  از تنظیمات بالا شما میتوانید گزارشات خود را در شیرپوینت نمایش دهید ،  برای این کار ابتدا فایل گزارش خود را در یکی از مخازن اسناد شیرپوینت  بارگزاری نمایید ، سپس یک صفحه جدید ساخته و یا به یکی از صفحات موجود رفته  و بر روی ویرایش صفحه کلیک کنید ، سپس از قسمت Insert  گزینه WebPart  رو انتخاب کنید :

به گروه SQL Server Reporting  رفته و SQL Server Reporting Services Report Viewer  را انتخاب کنید :

سپس به قسمت Edit Webpart  بروید :
در قسمت Report  گزارشی را که بارگزاری کرده بودید را انتخاب کرده تا بتوانید گزارش را مشاهده کنید :
در ادامه این مقاله نحوه پیاده سازی یک گزارش را با استفاده از این سرویس و با کمک ویژوال استدیو بررسی خواهیم کرد.
 منبع

----------


## Ariaee.Tahereh

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشيد 
من تمامي مراحل بالا رو يك به يك رفتم و Reporting Service  هم در ابتدا نصب كرده بودم وچون ادمين شبكه شخص ديگري بود Account مربوط به Reporting Service  رو خودم ست كردم 



وبعد بروي Service.msc هم سرويس Report همين user ست شده و با موفقيت هم آلارم داد و بقيه موارد با مشكل مواجه ميشوم با error  زير چه كنم مهندس  :افسرده:

----------


## amin1softco

تا یاد دارم به حروف کوچک و بزرگ حساس بود شما اینجوری باید مشخص می کردید TBE\aiaee تست کنید ...

----------


## Ariaee.Tahereh

> تا یاد دارم به حروف کوچک و بزرگ حساس بود شما اینجوری باید مشخص می کردید TBE\aiaee تست کنید


نه متاسفانه نشد

----------


## Ariaee.Tahereh

سلام مجدد دوستان مشكلم حل شد فكر ميكنم همه شما در ابتدا نصب Reporting Service  به اين مشكل برخورد كنيد ولازم دونستم تجربه رو اينجا هم بنويسم در ابتدا user كه براي Reporting Service  استفاده ميكنيد بايد قابليت  dbCreator داشته باشد من در ابتدا از Reporting Services Configuration Manager  يك Service Account جديد تعريف ميكنم و با ادمين sql  دسترسي dbCreator  بهش ميدم و يك db جديد هم تعريف ميكنم به صورت Default  حالتش  Native  هست ولي من Report Server Mode  را Sharepoint Integrated  انتخاب ميكنم و مراحل مربوط به Reporting را درقسمت CA انجام ميدهم ديگه مشكلي ندارم  :چشمک:

----------

